# engeneering environment



## Minga

ORGANISE & COMMUNICATE INFORMATION; WORK WITH OTHERS IN AN ENGINEERING ENVIRONMENT

mi duda aqui es (esto es un título que debo traducir en un trabajo) si "engeneering environment" se puede o debe traducir como "ORGANICE & COMUNIQUE INFORMACION; TRABAJE CON OTROS EN UN ENTORNO INDUSTRIAL"


???

ESA ES MI GRAN DUDA! espero vtra ayuda por favor 
Gracias!
Minga


----------



## Fredys

Hola:
Yo te recomendaria "ambiente profesional", ya se que no es la traduccion literal, pero se refiere a que sea en un ambiente  técnico o profesional la comunicacion del trabajo.
Espero ser de ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Minga

y engeneering te parece que igualmente no es que indique un ambiente de esa naturaleza?  porque todos los módulos que estoy traduciendo son módulos que tienen que ver con una minera, ingeniería y manipulación de grúas etc...
Igual pensás que es un "ambiente profesional" y que engeneering no se traduzca como nada similar? lo pregunto nuevamente porque quería aclarar el contexto 
Gracias y espero comentarios DE TODOS 
Minga


----------



## RIU

Hola Minguilla, 

Entiendo que este apartado te vendrá a describir un poco la cultura de la empresa, entonces no veo descabellada la idea de Fredys de _ambiente profesional, _o algún sinónimo que te guste. ¿Te ayuda?

Abrazote.

RIU


----------



## Minga

Hola RIU querido 
Entorno Técnico Industrial te gusta??????


----------



## Alea

¿Podría ser "ambiente ingenieril"?


----------



## Minga

ingenieril ? hmmm :s
me gusta más profesional o técnico che...
Gracias igual por supuesto  ¡¡¡¡!!!
averiguaré si "ingenieríl" califica 
gracias Alea


----------



## RIU

Minga said:


> Hola RIU querido
> Entorno Técnico Industrial te gusta??????


 
Me sigue gustando más la idea de Fredys.


----------



## Minga

si a mi también.. 
gracias amigo Riu! y Fredy por supuesto


----------



## chics

Hola. Pienso que _ambiente profesional_ no es adecuado porque puede ser la medicina, la peluquería... Ahí claramente hablan de ingeniería. Es cierto que se habla a menudo de _entorno industrial_, pero en principio (podría serlo, además) también es otra cosa.

_Ambiente ingenieril_ se usa con mucha frecuencia en el registro oral y no excesivamente formal (aunque a algunos veo que os suena un poco forgiano), de todos modos, para un anuncio escrito formal, _entorno de ingenieros_ / _de ingeniería_ me parece una buena opción.


----------

